

Interview with Taskforce CEO... "not another Twitter fart app" - niccolop
http://www.centernetworks.com/taskforceapp-founder-niccolo-pantucci

======
sjtgraham
I've met Nic a few times before, he is a very smart guy. Looking forward to
seeing what he does with Taskforce.

